# Mexico´s automobile industry



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting that Mexico´s automobile plants do not yet manufacture motors here except VW. The motors are imported and installed here according to an engineer for Bosch automotive división that we met at a 4th of July party we were attending at the cultural museum the logistics and technology to manufacture motors in not in place in Mexico.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Interesting that Mexico´s automobile plants do not yet manufacture motors here except VW. The motors are imported and installed here according to an engineer for Bosch automotive división that we met at a 4th of July party we were attending at the cultural museum the logistics and technology to manufacture motors in not in place in Mexico.


Ford Motor Company - Chihuahua Engine 

Having about 700 employees, Ford Motor Company in Mexico has been producing engines in Chihuahua, Mexico since 1983. It is currently making 2.0L and 2.3L Duratec 4 cylinder engines. Not sure what vehicle lines are currently receiving the plants output. The engine can be found in Ford Fusion, Focus and Fiesta models. In the past the engine production was used by assembly plants in Mexico, the USA and was exported to Ford Argentina.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

General Motors builds engines at it's Toluca plant. Chrysler has been making engines at a plant in Saltillo for more than 3 decades, if my memory hasn't failed me. BMW has or will probably soon announce the construction of an engine manufacturing plant in Mexico. Many truck engines are manufactured in Mexico, and have been for a very long time now.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

San Luis Potosi, the city, signs deal for a billion dollar BMW plant to be built here.


"With an investment of one billion dollars the company will generate 1,500 direct jobs only in the first year of work, and it is estimated that in the medium term, these positions will increase not only in the plant but also by suppliers and service providers." 


Grandes beneficios para San Luis con la llegada de BMW | Código San Luis


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Kia should be announcing a new production facility in Monterrey soon.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Chelloveck said:


> Kia should be announcing a new production facility in Monterrey soon.


Will Kia cars be sold in Mexico, or just produced?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Will Kia cars be sold in Mexico, or just produced?


I don't know. The reports I saw suggested that the Mexico plant would be built to keep up with U.S. demand, since Kia's plant in Georgia is already running at full capacity.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

As an owner, or previous owner, of 3 Kia cars (Sedona, Soul, and Forte), I have found them to be well worth their price tag. Sadly, I can not Nationalize any of them.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Hermosillo has a had a Ford plant for many years. They are the no.1 employer in the region. But even with the excellent workplace and good pay they have trouble finding workers. We run into Ford engineers and managers when in HMO. I have asked why they need to have job fairs. Apparently it has nothing to do with wages or benefits. The Mexican workforce ( in the North) do not like having too many rules. If your great Aunt in Obregon is ill the whole family takes off work to comfort her. Usually with no notification to the employer. Ford does not put up with this nonsense. Other Mexican employers don't care if you are away. They are paying minimum wage and will just wait until the employee returns. This is part of the Sonoran culture. BTW : The Ford plant is usually Ford's #1 plant in N.A. for quality! Many of there high level engineers and managers are Mexicans. This is due to HMO being a University city.


----------

